# Ebay now charging import fee.



## drmike (Apr 9, 2015)

I was looking at surge power strips to finish off my current workspace.

Seller in California, so same country.

Ebay showing additional surcharge to purchase from such company:

Import charges:


$9.33 (amount confirmed at checkout) 

No additional import charges on delivery





Anyone seen this sort of thing yet on Ebay?

Seeing other oddball fees on Ebay lately also.


----------



## drmike (Apr 9, 2015)

... and I just realized my VPN tonight is living in Canada ... so, Ebay not logged in assumed I am in Canada.

Canada charges import taxes like this for products bought from US sellers?  Hefty.


----------



## Amitz (Apr 9, 2015)

drmike said:


> ... and I just realized my VPN tonight is living in Canada ... so, Ebay not logged in assumed I am in Canada.
> 
> 
> Canada charges import taxes like this for products bought from US sellers?  Hefty.


There is so much one can learn about others countries and their version of french fries when using a VPN. It's like travelling, just without the hassle! ;-)


----------



## expertvm (Apr 9, 2015)

If the value of the purchase is higher than the country free import tax range, then you will be charged. Ebay actually helps to collect the tax in advance such that customs clearance will be smooth sailing.

Had a tough time clearing customs in our new Asia location deployment recently. We had goods held at customs due to import tax issues.


----------

